
The Median Rent for an SF Two-Bedroom Hits $5,000/Month - Futurebot
http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2015/10/09/the_median_rent_for_an_sf_twobedroom_hits_5000month.php
======
nodesocket
Is median really the stat we want to use here? Mean?

~~~
pkaye
Median is less influenced by the outliers.

~~~
Futurebot
Yup. Particularly important in the markets where many people actually
live/move to/can find jobs (SF, NYC), because they have incredible outliers on
the high end.

